# can clomid shorten your cycle?



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! :wave:

I'm doing my first IUI this month, today is CD6, and I began clomid 100mg on CD3. I noticed that my period ended earlier than normal (ended on CD4, usually goes to CD5 or 6) and now i'm having a lot of discharge (wow thats a lot of information for this early in the morning :blush:).. isn't this usually a sign of ovulation? should i begin OPK now? usually my cycles are 28 days and i ovulate around CD13. :shrug: Any thoughts are appreciated..


----------



## Springy

Hi Touch the Sky!

I too am doing my first IUI this month - hopefully it brings both of us luck!

I have done two rounds of 50 mg clomid and one cycle of 100 mg and on all three my cycles have been shorter. I take the clomid days 5 through 9 and I seem to now ovulate around cd 13 whereas before I was cd 16. I have gone from a 30 day cycle to 27 days on the clomid.

Let's keep in touch and hopefully we can both get BFP this month via IUI.

:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi There!

I take Femara which is like Clomid, it shortened my cycle by about 4 days. The follicles grow faster therefore making ovulation come sooner hence creating a shorter cycle.

So yes, fertility drugs shorten my cycle :)

Good luck with your IUI's!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

is it possible to ovlulate on CD6 or am i totally nutty?? i'm having the 'twinges' in my right ovary, which may be due to the clomid.. more discharge than normal.. maybe i am just too excited :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> is it possible to ovlulate on CD6 or am i totally nutty?? i'm having the 'twinges' in my right ovary, which may be due to the clomid.. more discharge than normal.. maybe i am just too excited :)

I think CD6 is a tad early for ovulation. Do you have an ultrasound coming up to see your follicles??

I ovulated on CD13 in February which was extremely early for me, normally I am on CD17. I know by CD8 and CD9 I become very achey down there ... that's normally because I get between 2-7 follicles per cycle which leads to crowding/cramping. Maybe you are getting a large follicle?? 

Good luck!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to ovlulate on CD6 or am i totally nutty?? i'm having the 'twinges' in my right ovary, which may be due to the clomid.. more discharge than normal.. maybe i am just too excited :)
> 
> I think CD6 is a tad early for ovulation. Do you have an ultrasound coming up to see your follicles??
> 
> I ovulated on CD13 in February which was extremely early for me, normally I am on CD17. I know by CD8 and CD9 I become very achey down there ... that's normally because I get between 2-7 follicles per cycle which leads to crowding/cramping. Maybe you are getting a large follicle??
> 
> Good luck!! :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

i had scans in january and february (pre-iui work up), both around the time of ovulation, and had nice large follies each time. this month i went in on CD3, had a few follies in the left ovary, 6 follies in the right ovary and the biggest was 8mm. I started 100mg clomid that day. i already ovulate on my own, the dr just gave me clomid to increase my odds a little. i think i'll start OPK tomorrow, even though its pretty early, just to ease my mind..

oh and i forgot to mention that i will not have another scan until the day of my IUI. i'll call the clinic when i get a positive OPK and have 2 iui's back to back.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh cool! Follicles grow about 1-2mm per day and normally will drop around 18mm-24mm. I bet you'll ovulate in about 5-6 days. Good luck! Let us know when you get your +opk!:dust:


----------



## Springy

I have follow up scans on cd10 and everyday after till the IUI. Like you I ovulate on my own but they are doing clomid for a grater number to be released.

Last month I never asked how many follicles were released - must ask this month!



Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to ovlulate on CD6 or am i totally nutty?? i'm having the 'twinges' in my right ovary, which may be due to the clomid.. more discharge than normal.. maybe i am just too excited :)
> 
> I think CD6 is a tad early for ovulation. Do you have an ultrasound coming up to see your follicles??
> 
> I ovulated on CD13 in February which was extremely early for me, normally I am on CD17. I know by CD8 and CD9 I become very achey down there ... that's normally because I get between 2-7 follicles per cycle which leads to crowding/cramping. Maybe you are getting a large follicle??
> 
> Good luck!! :) :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i had scans in january and february (pre-iui work up), both around the time of ovulation, and had nice large follies each time. this month i went in on CD3, had a few follies in the left ovary, 6 follies in the right ovary and the biggest was 8mm. I started 100mg clomid that day. i already ovulate on my own, the dr just gave me clomid to increase my odds a little. i think i'll start OPK tomorrow, even though its pretty early, just to ease my mind..
> 
> oh and i forgot to mention that i will not have another scan until the day of my IUI. i'll call the clinic when i get a positive OPK and have 2 iui's back to back.Click to expand...


----------

